# cut in floor and wall what do with honey please advise



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Cut out honey is illegal to sell. It must come from an actual hive body. That being said, you could feed the honey back to the bees then extract and sell. The bees will filter the honey for you.
FYI, blown in insulation (cellulose) is shredded newspaper with a fire retardant added. The fire retardant dissapates (no longer fire retardant) after 6 years.


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

As I understand it, they blow in fiberglass too. 
If you dropped comb into the insulation and it's all mixed up.. I'd most likely toss it. JMO.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

I wouldn't eat it – or sell it. I like the idea of feeding it to the bees, though, but I would still filter it. You can melt down the wax and sell it.


----------



## huntingken111 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks I tried to find some suggestions on here on how to feed it back to the bees and couldn't find anything. Anybody have any suggestions? Tried to get my pics from cell phone to computer but didn't work. Sat put in 8 hours cutting and vacuuming, Sunday but another 6 hours of vacuuming bees, today put in 4 hours vacuuming the rest cutting comb think I am done now. Ended up with 3 huge hive 195 lbs. of honey and comb (according to scale) and now I get to clean up. Overall I bit off than I could do by myself in almost 90 degree weather plus all out of deeps and foundation now.


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

That's a lot of work and a lot of honey.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

You have several options to feed the honey in the comb back to the bees: put pieces above the inner cover so they can empty the comb then melt the comb, Rubberband or use string to tie the comb into frames. Be sure the top is up, the cells curve upward when you look at it from the end. Crush and strain. Recycle the wax and feed the honey back in a feeder to that hive only in case there's any AFB spores in it.
I probably would have used some of the comb from the cutout if it had been large pieces, instead of foundation BUT in that temperature, after that many hours, foundation was probably your best bet.
I don't eat honey from cutouts, always feed it back to the bees. You never know what could be in it.
I know that was a learning experience, congratulations!


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

What a task! I'm happy it wasn't me. Could you crush and strain it, then dilute it back to a heavy syrup consistency for use in a regular feeder?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Normally, I would place it on a resin table about 40 yards away from the hives and let them have at it. This time of year though (possible dearth) I feed it to them 1/4 mile away. Robbing sucks.
I tried crush and strain but it takes forever compared to extracting from frames.
The bees should have it cleaned up in 5 days or so, then collect the wax and melt it down.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Normally, I would place it on a resin table about 40 yards away from the hives and let them have at it. This time of year though (possible dearth) I feed it to them 1/4 mile away. Robbing sucks.
I tried crush and strain but it takes forever compared to extracting from frames.
The bees should have it cleaned up in 5 days or so, then collect the wax and melt it down.


----------



## huntingken111 (Jun 8, 2013)

I placed the honey and xomb that was in five gallon buckets about 100 yards from hives. Figured they would clean it up then icould add more honey from totes to five gallon buckets till it was gone. I have to wait a week to see it there is queen in hives or queen cells or do you think too late in year fo raise new queen. I plan on feeding hives if need be to get stores up for winter just worried that a queen wouldn't be able to get hive to par for winter if I have to wait 30 days before she lays. I do have 4 double nucs (Michael Palmer nucs) I thought about those queens and putting them in new hives.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

That's why I advocate the use of a few nucs in any apiary. The immediate availability of queens, brood, stores is invaluable. My advice..... intro a nuc queen and allow the nuc to make one. Or, you can newspaper combine the nuc to the hive.


----------



## huntingken111 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ya that's what I was thinking too. Thanks


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

The honey I've gotten from cutouts gets fed to the bees. 
Have taken a plastic tarp and basically covered it with honeycombs from cutouts in the bee yard with 9 colonies
and it's gone. Just like that gone. 

Warning: you have to be prepared with supers for them to put it in or they get honey bound. Learned that the hard way.


----------

